# great sunset last night



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

took these last night


----------



## BerkleyBMW (Jun 29, 2008)

Great sunsets.

I came across an interesting sky the other night.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Earlier this week:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

good shot, now clone out those wires ha ha ha


----------



## alkaline (Nov 23, 2010)

those wires kill the photo


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I really don't think the wires kill the photo at all. If this were a photo on a beach with some palm trees and then the wires were there, then sure it would kill it. I can tell this photo was taken in a residential or commercial area so to me wires are just a part of the landscape and don't kill it at all. I think all too often people are too obsessed with creating a perfect picture and photoshopping out things that they wish weren't there. If I were to want to replicate the photo (and he had photoshopped the wires out) and asked Jon, "Where was this taken?", I go to the location only to find a bunch of wires and and a rooftop in my view I'd probably be disappointed to know that the scene that Jon captured isn't really the way it is.

I'm a big fan of HDR photos which if anyone has viewed them or even done their own they know that there is a lot of processing involved on the photos. I lean to liking the ones that are on the more realistic side of things than the ones where it looks like an acid trip but both have their place. Obviously with being a fan of HDR I'm not against post processing of images and touching photos up or putting an artistic spin on a photo, but I just can't get behind photoshopping out a decent amount of a photo to change the overall look of the subject or landscape.

Perhaps I'm alone on this... :dunno:


----------



## alkaline (Nov 23, 2010)

chicagofan00 said:


> I really don't think the wires kill the photo at all. If this were a photo on a beach with some palm trees and then the wires were there, then sure it would kill it. I can tell this photo was taken in a residential or commercial area so to me wires are just a part of the landscape and don't kill it at all. I think all too often people are too obsessed with creating a perfect picture and photoshopping out things that they wish weren't there. If I were to want to replicate the photo (and he had photoshopped the wires out) and asked Jon, "Where was this taken?", I go to the location only to find a bunch of wires and and a rooftop in my view I'd probably be disappointed to know that the scene that Jon captured isn't really the way it is.
> 
> I'm a big fan of HDR photos which if anyone has viewed them or even done their own they know that there is a lot of processing involved on the photos. I lean to liking the ones that are on the more realistic side of things than the ones where it looks like an acid trip but both have their place. Obviously with being a fan of HDR I'm not against post processing of images and touching photos up or putting an artistic spin on a photo, but I just can't get behind photoshopping out a decent amount of a photo to change the overall look of the subject or landscape.
> 
> Perhaps I'm alone on this... :dunno:


excellent point and well presented.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't find the sunset photos but lookin


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

This was a picture I took on Oct 30th of this year behind my house. This is untouched, probably one of prettiest I've seen from home this year.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

ZymurgyBMW said:


> This was a picture I took on Oct 30th of this year behind my house. This is untouched, probably one of prettiest I've seen from home this year.
> 
> View attachment 258451


Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------

